
Welcome to the Library of Technomadics - jacquesm
http://microship.com/
======
VLM
I remember those days...

The article on the link can be read in the original on page 254 of

[https://archive.org/details/80_Micro_1983-12_1001001_US](https://archive.org/details/80_Micro_1983-12_1001001_US)

Page 255 is a single person software company selling $20 applications before
"office software" existed.

Page 257 has ads for basically TRS80 GDB debugger for $40, a bible grep
command for $50 or $200 sold using an Apple II picture in a TRS-80 magazine
(WTF, guys?) and Radio Shack (may god rest their souls) sold computers with
tin/lead corrosion connectors and this aftermarket gold connectors could be
soldered on. Personally I never needed any of it.

Page 258 talks about the AppleII vs Franklin copyright loss. This was years
before the PC Clone era, and AppleII clones were not legal.

Look at the silver bullet on page 262. Some things never change.

On page 264 notice how people have been complaining about display technology
and trying to sell a profitable magic solution for roughly 30+ years now. Also
check out the prices on page 265.

Check out page 314. My dad bought a floppy drive upgrade from those guys;
worked perfectly. Those numbers are not inflation adjusted BTW and thats
vaguely what he was paying for the mortgage back in those days.

There's some nice modems on page 316.

Come to think of it, the most interesting artifact of this era was 322 page
long computer magazines. Think about that pagecount for a second. It truly was
a different era.

~~~
dwarman
Including seriously long and detailed code and algorithms and discussions
about sam. I got a really nice byte based lookup table method for computing
CRC16s (any feedback points) from a Byte mag in 1976. Don't see these today.

------
gonzo
I gave him the SPARCbook back in the day.

[http://microship.com/update-kentucky-rainstorm/](http://microship.com/update-
kentucky-rainstorm/)

------
maxwelljoslyn
The BEHEMOTH cycle is just something else. A Mac in the front of a bicycle
with head-mounted controls and a keyboard in the handlebars is just the tip of
the iceberg.

Mr. Roberts' projects are seriously cool. Just think of all the dozens of
different technologies that this guy understands intimately, from the highest
to lowest levels.

------
dwarman
And he did that trip twice, with two generations of original systems -
Wonnebago and Behemoth.

Yes, Steve is indeed really cool. No contest.

